# Guess how long this took to shred



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Bought barney a new toy from the supermarket today. It started off as a lion and lasted all of 7 minutes before he was turned into an armadillo. About 50p a minute I reckon.

We've already got a wreck it Ralph. I'd thought of barney as boisterous barney but I need a new name, nothing is safe in his mush!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh wow, he needs some tough chewer toys for sure!!! 
what about Reck it ralph and Break it Barney


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, got to get my thinking head on now for a new name - *(I expect someone will beat me!), Dudley is the same, I call him Dudley the destroyer - oh what about Barney the Barbarian!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I understand your frustration but he is so adorable. My mom's poo is also a destroyer. If she gets any of Jake or willows toys they are gone in an instant. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A contest is in order here. We each buy the same toy and everyone place bets on the contestants, like prize fighters. 

Reck it Ralph
Dudley the Destroyer
Barney the Barbarian and
Rufus the Ruiner

We video the carnage and winners are judged by timing, level of destruction and placement of debris. The prizes could be yellow dog, steroid turk and shards from the mayhem. 

Cute armadillo by the way!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot the Demolisher


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh this has just made me laugh!........
At least barney has the decency to show a bit of shame, sorrow, remorse!
As for the Olympic destroying challenge and the great prizes on offer - very funny!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh but he's so cute! Boisterous Barney but oh so cute! I would forgive him immediately. Hey, he had lots of fun im sure!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Barney looks so sad sitting looking at what used to be his toy He is so cute


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've just noticed he still has monkey in the background, now our Monkey has gone to the dog toy graveyard (must be huge!) so yours must have lasted a bit longer.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

.......oh isn't that what I was supposed to do with it???? At least monkey is still in one piece x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi can you describe Dots technique please? She looks too sweet to be at the same level as the big boy demolitioners 

Rufus snatches a toy quickly, he lies down and gets straight to work. He nibbles off the seams in about a minute, using his paws as hands. Then he disembowels the stuffing with a combined bite with shake move. He finishes the thing off by shredding the pelt into strips and then pounces with delight on the stuffing to spread it everywhere. Total time elapsed usually five minutes!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Marzi can you describe Dots technique please? She looks too sweet to be at the same level as the big boy demolitioners
> 
> Rufus snatches a toy quickly, he lies down and gets straight to work. He nibbles off the seams in about a minute, using his paws as hands. Then he disembowels the stuffing with a combined bite with shake move. He finishes the thing off by shredding the pelt into strips and then pounces with delight on the stuffing to spread it everywhere. Total time elapsed usually five minutes!


Ha sounds familiar!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Marzi can you describe Dots technique please? She looks too sweet to be at the same level as the big boy demolitioners
> 
> Rufus snatches a toy quickly, he lies down and gets straight to work. He nibbles off the seams in about a minute, using his paws as hands. Then he disembowels the stuffing with a combined bite with shake move. He finishes the thing off by shredding the pelt into strips and then pounces with delight on the stuffing to spread it everywhere. Total time elapsed usually five minutes!


Dot is more secretive and devious in her approach... first she selects her target - iPhone charger, wellington boot, playmobil figure etc - next she sneaks it into a remote location, then she deploys destructor teeth and persists until target is reduced to less than its component parts and can be recycled into puppy poop


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dot is more secretive and devious in her approach... first she selects her target - iPhone charger, wellington boot, playmobil figure etc - next she sneaks it into a remote location, then she deploys destructor teeth and persists until target is reduced to less than its component parts and can be recycled into puppy poop


Ha funny little dot, she is like a stealth! Ralph can be very brazen and will just destroy it in front of your very eyes....... Unless it is something he knows he shouldn't have, then he'll sneak off with it - usually to the top step, especially is it was Ruby's yellow doggy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi the Leveler snaps off big chunks of fabric on those toys meant for pit bulls. No such thing as a lush toy strong enough for her jaws. I have a whole ton of toys missing pieces that can be prizes. I have to take the toy away as Lexi and Beemer like to eat the pieces. So I have a boxful of toys that hopefully make it out for them to play. Oh and she doesn't just pull things apart, she snaps them where it's thickest at the seem area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I've just noticed he still has monkey in the background, now our Monkey has gone to the dog toy graveyard (must be huge!) so yours must have lasted a bit longer.


I spotted that very in tact monkey too Dawn! Poor Barney, he looks confused as to why he's doing it himself!!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

This was yesterday's casualty. I left the bottle sticking out, don't you think it makes Whaley look like a swordfish?

Yes, monkey is still in one piece ....... For the moment.

I think Fairlie has thrown the gauntlet down. We are going to have to have a destroyer competition.

:first:


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I spotted that very in tact monkey too Dawn! Poor Barney, he looks confused as to why he's doing it himself!!!


It's about the only toy he's got that is intact. He's just not interested in it.

I think he was confused as to why I was making him go to his bed (For the photo ) Marion.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now I am kicking myself for throwing out all those shredded toys! Maybe there should be extra added bonus points for dollar amount of the items? 

seatbelts 5 @ 700$ replace each = 3,500 cdn

duvet, queen @ 150$ (a guess) massive tear and three holes

dog toys aprox 20 @ 10$ each

couch cushions, 2, corners nibbled @ 15$ each 

My best guess is that Rufus has had close to 4000$ in demolition training!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow. Rufus is sway ahead of barney there. 

I'm thinking how lucky I am now!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Now I am kicking myself for throwing out all those shredded toys! Maybe there should be extra added bonus points for dollar amount of the items?
> 
> seatbelts 5 @ 700$ replace each = 3,500 cdn
> 
> ...


Peanuts!!!!
Ha not really although Ralph and ruby have been quilts of chomping seat belts, thankfully not chewed couch cushions - although Ralph has tried to dig it and left marks! 
Door mats get eaten regularly - there is never anywhere to wipe you're feet at my house! & tea towels are another very regular casualty x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky. Poop does not do much damage. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Now I am kicking myself for throwing out all those shredded toys! Maybe there should be extra added bonus points for dollar amount of the items?
> 
> seatbelts 5 @ 700$ replace each = 3,500 cdn
> 
> ...


Wow I think he wins the seat belts Luckily all Molly has wrecked is the lining under the couch she used to stick her little head under there and pretend to be playing with a toy all the while ripping it to shreds. You don't notice it much but I can see it I guess all the NO's worked after all


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you talking about that white flimsy stuff they staple to the bottom of upholstered furniture? All shredded long ago here.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Are you talking about that white flimsy stuff they staple to the bottom of upholstered furniture? All shredded long ago here.


Yes except our was black ha!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Are you talking about that white flimsy stuff they staple to the bottom of upholstered furniture? All shredded long ago here.


Have you tried rufus on dog food??!! 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dog food?  He's too full of fabric and foliage for dog food!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Now I am kicking myself for throwing out all those shredded toys! Maybe there should be extra added bonus points for dollar amount of the items?
> 
> seatbelts 5 @ 700$ replace each = 3,500 cdn
> 
> ...


If you could let Rufus know he doesn't need to share his techniques with my two, that would be great. I also have a handful of leashes that they've chewed through. The other half are half chewed through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh and did I mention the leather straps of my Louis Vuitton purse I got for Christmas a couple of years ago. They had a really big poo that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I totally forgot about leashes!  Why do I keep this little monster?  At least he can cuddle!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Louis Vuitton? That bumps them into seatbelt territory!  They are ready to mix it up with the big boys!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I totally forgot about leashes!  Why do I keep this little monster?  At least he can cuddle!


Because they have the cutest face. And like Bruno Mars says, when he smiles the whole world stops and states for awhile because he's amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Louis Vuitton? That bumps them into seatbelt territory!  They are ready to mix it up with the big boys!


Oh they did that around 4 months. The destruction has not slowed down. I'm just better about keeping things higher up. 

There are the $20 a piece cords for my iPhone/iPad (I've bought 6, I now have 2). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Oh and did I mention the leather straps of my Louis Vuitton purse I got for Christmas a couple of years ago. They had a really big poo that day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


So sorry to hear about this, you have my deepest sympathy and commiserations xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As much as I like to malign him, Rufus was a pup when he did most of the damage. Also, in his defense, the seatbelt shredding was therapy in a weird way. One of my autistic clients likes to "stim" on seat belts. He pulls them out so hard and fast that they "catch" because he likes the thud they make. Rufus learned to copy him with his teeth so they would sit and stim together. It is not every dog who can pull out a seatbelt fast enough to make it catch! (Rufus did not forsee that they would shred).


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> As much as I like to malign him, Rufus was a pup when he did most of the damage. Also, in his defense, the seatbelt shredding was therapy in a weird way. One of my autistic clients likes to "stim" on seat belts. He pulls them out so hard and fast that they "catch" because he likes the thud they make. Rufus learned to copy him with his teeth so they would sit and stim together. It is not every dog who can pull out a seatbelt fast enough to make it catch! (Rufus did not forsee that they would shred).


He sounds brilliant. My two have shown me what great dogs they are and their ability to connect is truly remarkable. My puppies turned my niece who was terrified of dogs be more tolerant. Still a bit skittish with other dogs but she corrects Beemer like a champ. Cuddles with them. Can be left alone with them. I'm imagining Rufus being with your client. That's a really wonderful image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Clever Rufus!

Well, I submit defeat. Reading about your destructive poos makes me think I'm harbouring an angel. :violin:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> As much as I like to malign him, Rufus was a pup when he did most of the damage. Also, in his defense, the seatbelt shredding was therapy in a weird way. One of my autistic clients likes to "stim" on seat belts. He pulls them out so hard and fast that they "catch" because he likes the thud they make. Rufus learned to copy him with his teeth so they would sit and stim together. It is not every dog who can pull out a seatbelt fast enough to make it catch! (Rufus did not forsee that they would shred).


Very funny tale & image conjured up in my mind! 
I've also learnt a new word "stim" ......??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Here they are. A match made in heaven.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm.....it worked yesterday, why not today?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hmmm.....it worked yesterday, why not today?


Because the internet gods are fickle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can get the image to open, can you?

Stim is short for self stimulation. All of us do it to self regulate (think of tapping a pencil, twirling your hair etc...). Autistic children do it often to reduce anxiety. Often it is spinning, flapping hands and so on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Clever Rufus!
> 
> Well, I submit defeat. Reading about your destructive poos makes me think I'm harbouring an angel. :violin:


Barney is a sweet angel he just had a moment


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I can get the image to open, can you?
> 
> Stim is short for self stimulation. All of us do it to self regulate (think of tapping a pencil, twirling your hair etc...). Autistic children do it often to reduce anxiety. Often it is spinning, flapping hands and so on.


See I knew this forum was educational!, (but can't help thinking the word could now be used in a whole new light - especially for boys!!)
Trying to think of Dudley's worst damage, I don't think the total would be so much (i'd hate to really work it out!), it has been limited as he is not allowed upstairs or on furniture, and because he was so bad, we were really good at not leaving anything within reach - I guess the worst is the bottom stair, he chewed off carpet, underlay and part of the wooden stair, we just live with the damage - the carpet goes up the stairs and is in every bedroom, if we wanted to hide the damage and replace the carpet that could be a huge cost!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But a very stylish one


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm so glad you put up what stim means. I thought if Tracey knew what it meant, then I should know. But I didn't. 

I also have got into the habit of closing all the doors dawn. I just don't trust barney one little bit. He has access to the laundry room, stairs and landings When I'm out and that's it. Wow betide us if we leave the cloaks cupboard door open or the kitchen or living room door ... He has already proved his prowess at removing things from surfaces. 

Christmas Is going to be a nightmare. Real tree with dangly bits, adult children about leaving doors open, chocolate everywhere and presents. Uhh, uhh. HELP.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I'm so glad you put up what stim means. I thought if Tracey knew what it meant, then I should know. But I didn't.
> 
> I also have got into the habit of closing all the doors dawn. I just don't trust barney one little bit. He has access to the laundry room, stairs and landings When I'm out and that's it. Wow betide us if we leave the cloaks cupboard door open or the kitchen or living room door ... He has already proved his prowess at removing things from surfaces.
> 
> Christmas Is going to be a nightmare. Real tree with dangly bits, adult children about leaving doors open, chocolate everywhere and presents. Uhh, uhh. HELP.


The nightmare before Christmas!!
I didn't know what stim meant either.... All amusing 
I've learnt another new word from Marion tonight "epicurean" .....


----------

